# So how do you choose your sites



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Early retirement in just over 6 weeks!

For most of our caravanning and motorhoming days we have used Caravan Club sites. Never had a bad experience but have had several torrid times on commercial sites and very few good ones. We are obviously not very good at choosing our own sites!

We can't spend our entire life touring on CC sites. Therefore, excluding the two main clubs, how do you choose where to stay?


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Brock

We have just come back from a great 5 van camping and caravan club site (caravan club do similar), when I say site I mean a field with a tap and elsan point and fantastic views, what more do you need for £5.

We wanted to be near to Cragside and Rothbury in Northumberland so just looked up in the book for 5 van sites in the area or you could use google, I believe it is also in the MHF database Snitter farm, Snitter.

Otherwise decide where you want to be and ask the good people on here for options and you will be bombarded with advice and then just as confused again.

Marin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't exclude the clubs! We very rarely use commercial sites in the UK, generally overpriced and poor standards compared with the CC (and to a lesser extent the CCC sites) . We use the CCC's temporary holiday sites at this time of year, always good value. CLs and Cs's are useful too, but most of the time they are in out of the way places. And don't forget the CCC's forest sites - we had a few days last week in the new forest - Hollands Wood and Denny Wood. Hollands wood is next to Brockenhurst, and has toilet / showes (and was packed last weekend with tenters), Denny wood is out of the way, and no facilities - lovely quite site. 
and if you're over 55 the CCC do a discount outside of main season, and you can also get grass pitches with no hook-ups - much cheaper!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I find a site. Park outside and ask at reception details of price and if I can walk around.

Usually if it is for one night I will stay anywhere.

I have stayed on some very nice CL`s

Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm with Dave

Not interested in main club sites, but the CLs we have yet to be disappointed 

Although we are not that fussy, a view and peace and quiet

The last one we shared with a flock of sheep, fortunately it was dry, wouldn't fancy it in wet weather

Still at £5 a night, lovely view, total peace

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

www.ukcampsite.co.uk

I like to read the previous customers reviews and see if their "likes" are points that are important to me. I evaluate the dislikes in the same way and make a decision from there. Then on to their own website for full info.

Have been mostly satisfied with results achieved using this method.

I also check out both the caravan clubs offerings/prices etc.
there's also Tranquil Touring Parks which are very upmarket, but can be pricey. A specific location is usually a priority for me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm totally useless an choosing campsites as I hardly ever stay on them. 

Im very good at choosing aires, cl sites and wild spots. 

I use google earth and maps and steet view a lot to look around and get a good idea of what the place and what's around it looks like.

For us I would prefer to find places out in the sticks so wilding or cl sites suite us more. Been on the one we are in now for 12 nights.
Fiver a night and lovely


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Not so many in the UK but rest of Europe we choose sites which have CampingCheque or ACSI. Even if not using those payment systems, you know the site meets their standards.

Patrick


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

The Alan Rogers Guides have a pretty good selection of good sites. Not the cheapest, but they maintain high standards.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I wonder what you mean by "high standards".

Our MH is self-sufficient for several days at a time.

So, for me it means a patch of tarmac, gravel or hard grass, and some peace and quiet.
A nice view is a bonus.

Toilets, showers, heated washrooms? Got 'em all in the van!

OK, after a few days we have to empty/fill - which are the only times we use a site in UK.

France is a totally different ball-game with Aires and Municipals, and generally far more realistic rates.

So, I 'spose I am not really being helpful to you!


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I avoid Club sites - just 'too organised' for me. Love CLs CSs, Britstops and wild.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Location location location.

We nearly all have facilities in the motorhome so location is the most important factor for us,a good view or interesting place nearby to visit does it for us.

Not bothered about heated shower blocks or club on site.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I refer to high standards in the context of a campsite.
Such things as clean toilets, hot showers, a motorhome fill/dump, chemical toilet disposal, trimmed landscaping, level pitches, adequate hardstandings and so on.

As you say, the provision of a decent site on the continent does seem to be so much less expensive than is the case in the UK - both club sites and commercial sites.

Three days does seem to be about the stretch for most of us off-site.


----------



## Hebejebe (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I have used a lot of guides over the years but most of them do not say how good a site is. I know that things can change from one year to another either getting better or worse. In general if it is a big site (over 400 pitches) then those sites with managers seem to be a little less "caring". Web sites like Zoover can help but some reviews seem a little extreme at times.
Thurrsdayschild mentioned the Alan Rogers guide, a disabled friend of mine uses their guide and says it gives him all the info he needs. he even met some of their inspectors at one site and was impressed with their style and honesty. 
I will continue to use the web if possible for up to date reviews.... use this site!!!!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Ukcampsites is good for reviews and info, I found a cracker in Builth Wells last weekend. Reception office and basic food supplies run on an honesty box system, gosh! Imagine that  

The website has a good search facility


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ThursdaysChild said:


> I refer to high standards in the context of a campsite.
> Such things as clean toilets, hot showers, a motorhome fill/dump, chemical toilet disposal, trimmed landscaping, level pitches, adequate hardstandings and so on.
> 
> As you say, the provision of a decent site on the continent does seem to be so much less expensive than is the case in the UK - both club sites and commercial sites.
> ...


Ithink at least four or five

With a little tweak even more

Aldra


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Depends on who is going, toilet/shower facilities essential when traveling with the grandchildren, somewhere close by for them to let off steam too.
Have all we need on board, so usually area more of a consideration when just the 2 of us.
When I go off with my friends, good walking nearby, public transport nearby too, ( usually one of us ends up with some sort of mobility problem before we go, worst was torn hamstring me, cracked ribs, one friend and flare up of lupus for the other)
There was a pub nearby so we were ok 
Like aires abroad, but use ACSI campsites too out of season.
Have had a one nighter at Haven type site, never again, or perhaps it was just the one we used.
The nearest cl to my son has closed down, the next nearest is between a motorway and a busy A road, but it has a bus stop outside, a friend lives in the parkhome opposite, WIFI excellent (mast in field) and the usually mange to fit me in somewhere so use it a few times a year, doubt if I would recommend it though although handy as a stop over near the motorway.
Also use the campsite reviews on line, recommendations from others.
When touring abroad, we just follow our nose and hope for the best, seldom disappointed.

Sue


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

We are not members of any of the clubs and generally just stay on privately owned sites...our criteria would normally be...
1.Quiet area of the countryside.
2.No kids (or very few)!...preferably adults only.
3.Somewhere with fishing on site.
4.Great lanes and roads for road cycling and/or good walking.
5.Nice loos and shower block.
6.Hard standing.

If in France I would add...
7.Not many Brits! :lol: 

A bit of prior research on the web has found us some nice sites.

Paul


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses. They've pointed me in the right direction.

I'm off to the Great Dorset Steam Fair next month and looked for a CC site on the way, around Hereford and Worcester way. £46 for two nights is going to make a big dent in my pension! Did manage to get into Moorhampton, a site we love, for a tad under £40. 

Full site prices are now having an impact on what van we buy to enjoy our retirement. We weren't too bothered about the bathroom but if we are going to CL/CS it, then we need to get a decent bathroom now. Not easy at under 6.5m and two single beds.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I agree

You need your own shower/ toilet

With that and a solar panel you can manage without an all singing campsite and enjoy the benefits of Cls etc

And then move on to wild camping and enjoy the sheer freedom of it all

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> I agree
> 
> You need your own shower/ toilet
> 
> ...


Completely Agree. Just back from 19 nights on a CL. Lovely place, loads of space and no kids apart from 2 well behaved ones for one night on a Saturday. Only ever going to be five vans and they are not generally visited by hordes of the little darlings.

Fiver a night and solar panel worked a treat. TV and lights on whenever you want. Used 15 litres of gas over 20 days at a cost of just over a tenner. Never had to move the van once so fuel costs low. Cant do much better than that I reckon.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I dare to say that I look at things from a different perspective.

WE use a mixture and have just come back from a Commercial site which we stayed at on Friday and Saturday night.

Yes, it was full of kids running around, bikes and scooters going everywhere, swimming pools full, RC cars racing around the field etc etc. 

Given that we had 9 kids with us for a 'families camping weekend' it was excellent. Everyone had a great time and all the kids played together and enjoyed the various activities.

For us we need to keep the kids occupied and like them to be able to practise their cycling and swimming. So we sometimes go for sites which can accommodate this.

Yes, we ventured into the bar briefly on Friday for the Karaoke event and swiftly left, but if people aren't causing any inconvenience to others, they are entitled to do what they want to do.

You get good and bad Commercial sites, but they exist for a reason.

Its all about individual choices at the end of the day.

Cheers


----------

